# Illustrated ICC 2003 Plumbing Code Book



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a illustrated version of the ICC 2003 Plumbing code?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

This is an odd question....Anyway, no i haven't personally.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Helgore has the only copy.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Helgore has the only copy.


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*4001*

try google. pick your poison. breid............:scooter:


----------



## larry568 (Feb 19, 2009)

*I do have a copy of the book if thats what your needing?*


----------



## LarryG (Sep 3, 2009)

*illustrated 09 IPC*

Not exactly, but DeWalt's book is illustrated and it has a number of the code provisions in it.

http://www.iccsafe.org/e/prodshow.html?prodid=9211S&stateInfo=jtibogcliJckkjcl3987|10


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Am I the only one who gets a bad feeling from this thread?:furious:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Things that make you go "Hmmmmmm?" :whistling2:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

HELGORES version......


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Anyone got a link to some of Helgore posts on the forum? I sure would like to read a few of these! 

I feel like I am only being let in on part of the inside joke.:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> Anyone got a link to some of Helgore posts on the forum? I sure would like to read a few of these!
> 
> I feel like I am only being let in on part of the inside joke.:laughing:


 http://www.plumbingzone.com/search.php?searchid=124057


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/search.php?searchid=124057


 
Many thanks SewerRatz. :thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/search.php?searchid=124057


 You're the man Ron! That's memorable stuff right there! Yesiree!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Actually Everything you need to know is in my book...


----------

